# New Business venture



## iamMrVI (Jul 16, 2017)

Hi all, i'm looking into opening a cafe but im not sure how to start my business plan. A little about the idea.

The Cafe will be located within a busy car wash, so essentially my only foot fall for the first 6-12 months will be the customers from the car wash, the idea is that when a customer is getting their car washed instead if sitting in their car and waiting around for it to be clean, im offering a modern cafe with different variety of drinks from all over the world for them to enjoy with the a small but wide variety snacks. rent fee has not been agreed as of yet but the car wash it self is extremely busy and has been well established in its city since opening.

I'm looking for advice and direction from existing business owners, investors and anyone with knowledge of opening and running a cafe.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I think the specialty coffee market may not be what you are catering to.

What are the drinks from all over the world btw...

You may as well be off with a good bean to cup and £1 for coffee, people will presumably be in a rush ? ....But again depends on the area and demographic your customers are from .


----------



## iamMrVI (Jul 16, 2017)

it sounds a lot fancier than it actually is, but different types of teas, moroccan tea, indian chai, arabic coffee etc, the average car takes about 30mins to clean from what i've gathered. as for location its on a busy stretch with a busy retail park not too far, although they do have a starbucks on the premises it'll take about 15mins to walk there.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Good location I guess, wish you all the best


----------



## ZappyAd (Jul 19, 2017)

There is a car wash near me where a cafe has opened up next door and I have wondered about the economics. They have their own car park though so I don't think they are solely relying on car wash traffic.

Dumb question but do you know how many customers the car wash currently gets in a day? Presumably they can clean more than one car at a time but I would think the first thing to know is what your max number of customers is likely to be. Because obviously if max customers * average spend - costs


----------



## etaf (Jun 2, 2017)

As previously mentioned , how many customers do they have

is 30mins really the average time for the carwash ?

Most of the car washes I have seen you tend to stay in the car and move around a lot, while they hose down the car and then if you are having the inside cleaned get out, but thats only for a few minutes, as often they would have 4 people working on each car.

I dont think its taken 30mins to have my car done, even when i have had to queue

Are you planning on take away, is there space for the cars to be parked while they come over to get drinks/snacks or are you expecting this purchase to occur while the car is being cleaned

You say



> my only foot fall for the first 6-12 months will be the customers from the car wash


do you have a reason for this ?

from a business planning point of few

How many customers

What revenue lines will you have

what competition is local

what type of customer uses the car wash

What time of day and day of week

Is this coffee shop already in existence - what local planning / checks will be needed to have the shop and sale food & drink

How long is the car wash likely to be there - does it have planning permission , lease for how long

What cpmpetition may impact the car wash, and your business

do a swot analysis

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SWOT_analysis


----------

